# Which one?



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

HEy GUys-

I have narrowed my choices down to two, The Clam Fish Trap Yukon and the Frabill Prowler GT. Local Gander MT. has them both on sale for $399. What do you guys think I should get. The Yukon is a little bigger, but the Prolwer has the Glide Trax Sled. Those are the 3 major differences that I noticed.

Waht do you think? LIst the Pros and Cons of each one plz.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

go with frabill they dont whore there name out like the clam and icearmor and i personly think they are better just my 2 cents


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I have a Fish Trap Pro and a Clam 5600...and if they do whore their name out that's fine with me because they are both GREAT products. The material on the Clam portables is stronger than the Frabills in my opinion. The material on the Frabil seems "plasticky" to me. I think that material whips around in the wind too much.

I think both are fine products, but I would go with the Fish Trap or Clam items. Their name is out there constantly for a reason...they are a fine product.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

*Get the Frabill!!!!!!!!*


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

The Fish Trap name gets whore'd around for a reason, they have been, and will continue to be at the top of the line when it comes to flip over shacks. I have put together a couple of the new frabills. They are a good shack, not a big fan of the rod holders in the bottom of the sled though. They like to freeze shut. I will agree that the FT has a better tarp on it. Each house has different features, its all about what you prefer.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i like that fact everyone is using "whore" pertaining to advertising, haha its great :lol:


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

i would go with the yukon . the frabill has the glide trax and since all the weight is only dispersed to those little parts of the sled the plastic will wear out fast....ive talked to a cabelas salesman and that's what he's said, i know im only taking his advice but think about it....thats a lot of weight to a certain area.....


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I just got a Yukon this winter and love it! Havent ever fished out of a Frabill, but you wont be dissapointed with the clam


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanx for all the help so fat guys. I will probably get the Yukon, but it won't be till next season, so maybe it will even be cheaper. I am only 16 an I need to get a job first, cause I already spend way to much money on various HUnting and Fishing stuff. I will need to buy the yukon, hand auger, Mr. Buddy portable Heater, and a few other things. So taht stuff will add up!

Thanx-
Shootnmiss09


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Shootnmiss -

Watch the classifieds and buy things at the END of a season. You will usually find really good deals. If you pay attention, you should never have to pay full price for a portable shelter. You can find those on various websites and classifieds and you can usually find really good deals if you pay attention. Reeds Sporting Goods usually has excellent deals right around now on ice fishing equipment.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Go with the yukon hands down. This is the second year I have had mine and have had no complaints!!! I fish usually 3-4 times a week out of it and has held up to all the abuses, cold, snow, wind, etc. Tarps are very durable, double lined, and heat resistant. Its size is awesome for just one person but very comfortable with two also!!!


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

hands down go with the yukon. you cant get any better. simply put.

gunth


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

save your money and buy some duck hunting stuff :beer:


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

GWH-

Thaat ws the plan, for now jsut go ice fishing with my friends and maybe buy one later.

I wanna buy lotta stuff for duck huntin, so i can kill more ducks then my hunting partner. Hes got a hell of a shot i mean you shoudl see him shoot, I've never seen him miss. Tehn theres this other kid we go with sometiems and he his the worst shot I have ever seen!!!

-Shootnmiss09


----------

